# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển dụng 3 kĩ sư lập trình nhúng về robot [Toàn thời gian]

## robot3t

*Ngày 02/03/2016: Tuyển dụng 3 kĩ sư lập trình nhúng về robot [Toàn thời gian]
*



*Yêu cầu của vị trí lập trình nhúng về robot:*

Kĩ sư đã tốt nghiệp loại khá nghành điện-điện tử hoặc tự động hóa của các trường đại học trong và ngoài nước.Có kinh nghiệm trong lập trình các loại vi điều khiểnCó kiến thức về lý thuyết điều khiển tự động và robotics.Có khả năng nghiên cứu, làm việc độc lập và sáng tạo.Có khả năng làm việc trong môi trường áp lực cao.


*Mô tả công việc:*

Nghiên cứu, thiết kế và chế tạo các loại robot công nghiệp.

*Quyền lợi:*

Mức lương cơ bản ban đầu từ 6 tới 12 triệu / tháng (tùy thuộc vào năng lực và kinh nghiệm)Thưởng theo dự án đối với các dự án hoàn thành xuất sắc.Được làm việc với các chuyên gia, kĩ sư có nhiều kinh nghiệm về robotics.


*Địa điểm làm việc:*

Quận 8, TP Hồ Chí Minh

Các bạn nào muốn ứng tuyển xin gửi CV về radvn@robot3t.com  muộn nhất ngày 31 tháng 03 năm 2016.

Sau khi xem xét chúng tôi sẽ liên hệ phỏng vấn.

Website: www.robot3t.com

----------

